# אז מה...קרדיטים?



## The Blue Fairy (27/11/12)

אחת האהובות בפייסבוק


----------



## The Blue Fairy (27/11/12)

אז מה...קרדיטים?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
עברו שבועיים בדיוק מהחתונה
התמונות כבר אצלנו
והגיע הזמן לקצת קרדיטים 
מזהירה מראש - אני לא אוהבת תמונות של עצמי ולכן לא אשים הרבה מהן 
ואני גם לא טובה כל כך בלחפור
אז יאללה,
שיהיה לי בהצלחה


----------



## The Blue Fairy (27/11/12)

ו..אחרונה


----------



## Olga1986 (27/11/12)

תמונה מקסימה!


----------



## Guronet (27/11/12)

זו מקסימה!


----------



## Bobbachka (27/11/12)

אוי יו יואי! איזה תמונות.... 











.

תמונות מהממות!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/12)

ובצדק 
רואים את הרגש בעיניים!


----------



## The Blue Fairy (27/11/12)

אז מי אנחנו?  
הוא טל, אני עדי-בני 25
הוא סטודנט לרנטגנאות ודימות, אני סיימתי השנה את התואר הראשון שלי בפסיכולוגיה ועוד מחפשת את עצמי 

הכרנו בעקיפין בזכות תפוז!
לטל הייתה שנה אי שם בגיל 14-15 שהוא כתב פה בפורומים והכיר בחורה שהפכה לידידה קרובה שלו
כמה שנים לאחר מכן אני הכרתי בתפוז את אותה הבחורה, שהפכה לאחת מחברותיי הקרובות
וביום השחרור שלי מהקבע היא לקחה אותי להופעה של "הג'ירפות" והכירה לי את טל 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מאז עברו 5 שנים..והנה אנחנו פה


----------



## The Blue Fairy (27/11/12)

ההצעה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני לא חושבת שיש מישהו שהופתע מהצעת הנישואין הזו  בכל זאת, 5 שנים יחד מתוכן 4 שנים גרים יחד
זה נראה כמו ההמשך הטבעי והרצוי
אבל טל כל הזמן דבק באימרה שאם לא רוצים להביא ילדים כרגע, אין באמת סיבה ממשית להתחתן. צודק הבחור 

יום לפני יום הולדתי ה25 טל ביקש שאקדיש לו את הבוקר כדי שנחגוג לבד, מה שהיה נראה לי מאד הגיוני כי עבדתי באותו הערב ועוד תוכננה מסיבה עם החברים להמשך הערב (ומסתבר שלמחרת תוכננה מסיבת הפתעה גדולה מאד)
נסענו לגנים הבהאיים והצטרפנו לסיור של תיירים
באיזשהו שלב (מסתבר שזה תואם עם המדריכה מראש) התיירים "התעכבו" ואנחנו המשכנו לכיוון אחת המרפסות שממנה רואים את כל מפרץ חיפה
ושם טל כרע ברך (רציני הילד!) והציע לי נישואין.
התגובה הראשונית שלי - לבכות (אני מאלה שבוכות כל הזמן  )
הוא ניסה בכל זאת - זה אומר שכן?
הנהנהתי במהירות והוא ענד לי את הטבעת.
אחרי זה חבורה של תיירים מחאו לנו כפיים ואיחלו מזל טוב :O

אלוהים יודע איך הצלחתי לעבוד באותו היום
הגעתי לחדר הלידה (שם עבדתי עד לפני חודש בתור מזכירה) מעופפת כולי והסתובבתי סביב עצמי
ובעיקר - קיבלתי כל כך הרבה אהבה מכולם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, רק לשמוע את הסבתות שלי בוכות מאושר כשבישרתי להן מיד אחרי שזה קרה, עשה לי טוב


----------



## olsy123 (27/11/12)

איזה מתוקים! מאוד מרגש


----------



## gitaast (27/11/12)

יששש סוף סוף  
יאללה סקרנית..


----------



## Bobbachka (27/11/12)

יאמי קרדיטים!!!


----------



## The Blue Fairy (27/11/12)

קצת על בחירת תאריכים 
בדמיוני ראיתי אותנו מתחתנים ב22.11.12 - גם ה5 שנים שלנו, גם יוצא יום חמישי וגם תאריך יפה
בפועל, מישהי מהעבודה שלו הודיעה שהיא מתחתנת ב21.11 וביקשה שלא נתחתן ב22 (מהפחד שאנשים לא יבואו לשני האירועים). החלטנו לכבד את הבקשה שלה.
בסבב האולמות, כשהגענו לאולם שאיתו רצינו לסגור וראינו את התאריכים הפנויים - הוחלט על ה13.11
בסופו של דבר - מישהי אחרת  מהעבודה שלו קבעה את החתונה שלה על אותו היום - ככה שלא עשינו כלום בזה שהזזנו את התאריך וקצת התבאסנו שהתפשרנו עליו.
טיפ ממני - אם יש תאריך שחשוב לכם, אל תזוזו ממנו (אלא אם כן כמובן יש אירוע משפחתי או של חבר קרוב), אף פעם אי אפשר לדעת מה יקרה במהלך החודשים האלה ואי אפשר תמיד להתחשב בכולם


----------



## The Blue Fairy (27/11/12)

בחירת האולם או - מה? חתונה חלבית? 
אני קרניבורית,לא סובלת ירקות (חוץ מעגבניה) - טל לעומת זאת..טבעוני! כבר 10 שנים
הפשרה הטבעית בינינו הייתה לערוך חתונה חלבית.
אני חושבת שלבשר את זה למשפחה שלי (דרום אמריקאית) היה אחד הדברים הקשים שנאלצתי להתמודד איתם בחתונה הזו
בהתחלה היה להם ממש קשה לקבל את זה שלא יהיה בשר בחתונה והם פחדו מאיך שהאורחים יגיבו לזה
עם הזמן, למזלי, הם הפנימו את העובדה הזו ונרגעו.

למצוא אולם שמוכן לחלבי, זה כבר סיפור אחר
אף אולם באיזור חיפה (חוץ מהפיין קלאב) לא יכל לערוך חתונה שכזו מפאת הכשרות ולכן נאלצנו להדרים לכיוון השרון שם קיבלנו הצעות מחיר הזויות.
ובדיוק כשעמדתי לחטוף התמוטטות עצבים (לא באמת, אבל הייתי ממש בדיכאון ובכיתי מלא) הגענו לTerra בקיסריה.
מבחינת טל וההורים שלי - זו הייתה התאהבות ממבט ראשון. לי לקח קצת יותר זמן כי התאהבתי ב"ביער" בחדרה.
הכי חשוב - היה להם דיל מצוין עם שתי חברות קייטרינג - "בראף" ו"קסם הקרמל" (שעושים גם חלבי), בניגוד להרבה אולמות ההגברה והתאורה היו כלולים במחיר והבר שסופק היה בר חוץ.
מכאן שמתי את הדאגות והחששות בצד, והתחלתי ממש להנות מכל התהליך 

אגב,
בתואר "ההזויים" זכו ה"פיין קלאב" - שלמרות שבטלפון כבר אמרתי להם שאנחנו מעוניינים באירוע חלבי, כשהגענו לסיור הבחור הופתע ואמר שהוא הולך לתת לנו הצעת מחיר הזויה כי לא משתלם לו שנסגור איתו. הצעת מחיר הזויה אכן ניתנה וכמה חודשים לאחר מכן קיבלתי מהם סמס ששואל אם הסתדרנו עם מקום (!?)


----------



## Guronet (27/11/12)

דיברת על מחירים הזויים וציינת בסוף שסגרתם 
בטרה, אבל המחירים בטרה הם בהחלט בין ההזויים ביותר שאנחנו נתקלנו בהם ולא היה שום נסיון התגמשות מצדם.

הכיצד?


----------



## The Blue Fairy (27/11/12)

את יכולה להגיד מה ההצעה שאת קיבלת?


----------



## M2013 (27/11/12)

בטרה מומלץ להתחתן בדיל חורף 
אז המחירים סבירים לגמרי ובגלל זה בחרנו להתחתן שם 
בשאר השנה הם דורשים תשלום נפרד להשכרת האולם ולקייטרינג ואז המחירים באמת הזויים.

שמחתי לקרוא את הביקורת על טרה


----------



## The Blue Fairy (28/11/12)

אם את צריכה משהו לגביהם - אני במסרים


----------



## The Blue Fairy (27/11/12)

ההזמנה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
פה כבר היה לנו קל יותר 
ידידה של טל בוגרת "בצלאל" ומוכשרת מאד
ביקשנו ממנה לעצב לנו את ההזמנה (בתשלום כמובן).
מאד אהבנו את התוצאה, יצא בדיוק כמו שרצינו - פשוט ונקי

המשפט שבחרנו לרשום מאחורה היה- "אם מישהו אוהב פרח, שבכל מיליוני
הכוכבים יש רק אחד כמוהו, די לו
להסתכל בכוכבים והוא כבר מאושר"
(אנטואן דה סנט-אכזופרי, הנסיך הקטן)

והדפסנו את ההזמנות בבית דפוס "איכות" בנשר
עשו עבודה מאד מהירה - נתנו את הקובץ להדפסה בבוקר ואחה"צ ההזמנות כבר היו מוכנות


----------



## FalseAngel (27/11/12)

מקסים


----------



## gitaast (27/11/12)

יפה


----------



## אביה המואביה (27/11/12)

יאאאא מזל טוב!!! 
מחכה בקוצר רוח!!


----------



## The Blue Fairy (27/11/12)

מסיבת רווקים ורווקות 
אנחנו חבורה של סטודנטים ובתור מי שהייתה סטודנטית עד לפני שניה אני יודעת את המצוקה הכלכלית שרובינו נמצאים בה. היה לי מאד חשוב שהבנות לא יוציאו כסף ולכן ביקשתי מהמלווה שלי שאת החגיגה, נערוך בבית.
חברים של טל, לעומת זאת, חשבו אחרת ומאד רצו לצאת לצימר כולם יחד - אז ניצלנו את הזמן שהם היו בצימר וערכנו מסיבת פיג'מות ענקית אצלי בבית 
חברה שלמדה איפור העבירה שיעור באיפור, אכלנו מלא, צחקנו מלא, שיחקנו משחקים ובעיקר - היינו יחד, שזה מה שחשוב באמת 
לאחר מכן, קיבלתי המון פידבקים חיוביים והערכה על כך שלא גרמתי להן להוצאות נוספות ואני ממש שמחה על כך.


----------



## The Blue Fairy (27/11/12)

קצת על משקל, או - המבורגר?? לפני החתונה?! 
אני בחורה שאוהבת לאכול ומכיוון, כמו שכבר אמרתי, שאני לא אוהבת ירקות רוב האוכל שלי הוא "ג'אנק" ואחת ההחלטות שלי לגבי החתונה הייתה - אני לא עושה דיאטה. אנשים יאהבו אותי גם עם הבטנונת והצמיג.
אני לא יודעת איזה בורג מסתובב לאנשים בראש כשהם רואים מישהי לפני חתונה אבל קיבלתי כל כך הרבה הערות על "איך אני מרשה לעצמי לאכול המבורגר לפני חתונה" שזה פשוט מזעזע.
אני אדם מאד חלש אופי בד"כ, אבל אם יש משהו שאני בטוחה לגביו - זה המשקל שלי וצורת האכילה שלי ואני שלמה עם שניהם לחלוטין ומאד קשה לערער את זה, וגם לא הצליחו
אבל אני חושבת על מה עושה בחורה שלא שלמה עם המשקל שלה,שכן מרגישה חוסר ביטחון?
כל כך מכעיס אותי כל הנושא הזה, ההתעסקות של אנשים במשקל של אנשים אחרים שהייתי חייבת להקדיש לזה פוסט נפרד ולהגיד -
בנות, אם אתן רוצות לשנות משהו, תשנו כי אתן רוצות, כי אתן מרגישות צורך! לא כי מישהו אחר החליט שליום הזה ספציפי אתן צריכות להיות רזות ולכן אסור לכן לאכול יותר.


----------



## OnG Wedding (29/11/12)

אני חושב שההערות האלה לא מופנות כלפייך באמת 
ואת לא צריכה לקחת אותן באופן אישי, כאילו הן מרמזות משהו..
הן בעצם מופנות כסוג של ביקורת דווקא על הכלות האחרות שמרעיבות עצמן לדעת, וזו בעצם סוג של מחמאה בשבילך.. ככה אני רואה את זה  תזרמי עם זה, הכי חשוב שאת שלימה עם עצמיך


----------



## The Blue Fairy (27/11/12)

שמלת כלה וחליפת חתן 
הרגע ממנו חששתי הגיע
את כל הספקים שלי בחרתי בקפידה, אחרי מחקר מעמיק וחקירת אנשים שהשתמשו בשירותם  (אני לא צוחקת, תשאלו את מיטלי ופיקסלס המקסימות ששיגעתי אותן)
ואיכשהו לא נתתי מספיק את הדעת לשמלת הכלה שלי.
עשיתי את הסיבוב המסורתי בת"א איפשהו לאחר ההצעה- שם הייתי בעמנואל (שמלות יפות ומחירים מטורפים) ובאאוטלט (מבחר שמלות במחיר זול, אך בזמן שאני הייתי היו 2 שמלות שמתאימות לבחורה עם חזה גדול ואת שתיהן לא אהבתי)
ואיכשהו הזנחתי את הנושא הזה (תיכף תראו שזה דבר חוזר אצלי) עד 3 חודשים לפני החתונה - אז נלחצתי מכך שעוד אין לי שמלה וסגרתי במקום הראשון שראיתי שמלה שאהבתי. 
היחס היה די טוב לאורך כל הדרך (חוץ מפעם אחת שהתופרת שמעה שתיכננתי להוריד את העקבים אחרי החופה ורצתה להוריד לי את הראש) אבל אני מרגישה שהתפירה לא הייתה מדויקת ואחרי שאני מסתכלת על התמונות אני חושבת שגם רואים את זה -בעיקר באיזור החזה והמותניים.

החתן, לא קטן בכלל גם הוא
קנה את החליפה שלו ב"דן גבריאלי" בהדר
שאלו אותו מה הוא אוהב ואיזה צבעים וצ'יק צ'ק הביאו חליפה לטעמו (במקרה שלו זה היה קל כי אין לו בקשות מיוחדות )
התיקונים כלולים במחיר וגם אותם עשו יחסית מהר
מהם אנחנו מאד מרוצים!


----------



## Olga1986 (27/11/12)

הנעליים מושלמות


----------



## gitaast (27/11/12)

אולי את רואה חוסר דיוק אבל אני רואה כלה מהממת 
השמלה נראית ממש יפה!! ובכלל אתם נראים מעולה


----------



## Guronet (27/11/12)

פספסתי? 
לא מצאתי בהודעה מאיפה השמלה...
בכל אופן - היא נראית משגעת ומדוייקת ואשמח לשמוע מאיפה...


----------



## Bobbachka (27/11/12)

הגב של השמלה מעלף! 
מאיפה השמלה?


----------



## The Blue Fairy (28/11/12)

השמלה מ"יעלה" בקרית מוצקין 
האמת שהגב זה להיט - יש שם מן גרביון כזה שמחבר בין שתי הקצוות!


----------



## coffeetoffy (28/11/12)




----------



## דניאל ואורן (29/11/12)

את נראית נהדר! 
מאד אהבתי את הלוק הכולל.


----------



## The Blue Fairy (27/11/12)

נעליים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני לא יודעת אם אתן שמות לב, אבל טל בחור גבוה. מאד גבוה.
גבוה ממני ב30 ס"מ
עקבים זה דבר שדי נדרש לידו, אחרת הצוואר כואב מהר מאד ולכן היה ברור לי שבמקדימים אני אהיה עם עקבים.
הנעליים האלו נקנו ב"אלדו" מתוך כוונה להשתמש בהן  גם אחרי החתונה.
אחרי שההיא מהשמלות הפחידה אותי שלא לרדת לשטוח אחרת אני אהרוס לה את השמלה קניתי פלטפורמות בחנות בשם "יוליה" בגרנד קניון, עלו 150 ש"ח והיו סופר נוחות. אני מאד מרוצה.
טיפ קטן - אם אתן מתכננות להצטלם במקום בו המדרכה לא סלולה - אל תלכו עם עקבים! כאבו לי הרגליים יומיים אח"כ

נעלי חתן -
אז כמו שאמרתי, החתן טבעוני - זה אומר שהוא גם לא הולך עם נעלי עור
ובנוסף לכך, החתן גבוה ובעל מידה גדולה בנעליים.
השילוב הזה מאד מקשה למצוא נעליים בארץ ולכן הנעליים האלו הוזמנו מאנגליה מאיזו חנות שיש בה מידות גדולות ונעליים סינטטיות.


----------



## The Blue Fairy (27/11/12)

שיער 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ואיפור 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
זוכרות שאמרתי שיש לי נטיה לדחות דברים?
אז הנה עוד אחד מהדברים שדחיתי
אני לא בחורה שמתאפרת ביום יום (אפילו שאני מאלה שכן צריכות)
ולא כלכך שמתי דגש על הנושא הזה
בערך חודש לפני החתונה התעוררתי פתאום והבנתי -  אין לי איפור ושיער!
נזכרתי שהצלמים שלנו המליצו על "כרמל יהלום" המהממת ומיהרתי לדבר איתה ולסגור יום ניסיון

מה אגיד ומה אומר?
לבחורה יש ידי קסם!
יום הניסיון אצלה הוא יום מלא - זה אומר שממש עושים את התסרוקת שרוצים לחתונה, ומאפרים את כל הפנים (ולא רק חצי פנים כמו ששמעתי שאחרות עושות). היתרון העצום בזה זה שאפשר להישאר עם התסרוקת והאיפור ולראות כמה זמן הכל מחזיק. הלכתי לאכול אח"כ בדיקסי (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) עם אמא שלי והמלווה ובערב יצאנו לפאב עם חברים ורק ב1 בלילה,כשחזרתי הביתה, הורדתי את הסיכות מהשיער והאיפור מהפנים והכל החזיק ונשאר במקומו! 
ביום החתונה זה היה כמו להיות עם עוד חברה טובה, בוקר מלא בצחוק ובכיף. קיבלתי המון מחמאות על האיפור ("יא! איך יפה לך מאופרת!") וגם ביום הזה, הכל החזיק עד שהחלטתי להוריד הכל.
מומלץ מומלץ מומלץ


----------



## The Blue Fairy (27/11/12)

עוד אחת 
סתם כי כרמל מוכשרת ותפרה את השמלה בעצמה!!


----------



## כרמל יהלום (28/11/12)

ושוב
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
ימרגשת אחת!!


----------



## gitaast (27/11/12)

יפה!! 
אני הסתבכתי עם כל העניין הזה של איפור ושיער.. יאיזה כיף לך, יצא טבעי ויפה!
את עושה לי חשק לעוד, אני לוחצת ריפרש כל שניה


----------



## The Blue Fairy (27/11/12)

למה הסתבכת?


----------



## כרמל יהלום (28/11/12)

|מו


----------



## The Blue Fairy (27/11/12)

ציפורניים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הנה משהו שחשבתי שלא אצטרך לדבר עליו, אבל תוכניות לחוד ומציאות לחוד.
ביום יום, יש לי ציפורניים ארוכות משלי
אבל 3 שבועות לפני החתונה חטפתי דלקת ריאות לא פשוטה וכל הציפורניים הפכו לחלשות ונשברו (לא יודעת אם מהמחלה, מהאנטיביוטיקה או מהסטרואידים).
ולכן -
הדבקתי ציפורניים!
כל היום הסתובבתי והראיתי את "ציפורניי הפריחה" שלי 
עשיתי את זה במקום בשם "קליפס" בקרית חיים, שמרכז ספרים, קוסמטיקאיות ובונות ציפוניים.


----------



## The Blue Fairy (27/11/12)

נו, והתמונה


----------



## Bobbachka (27/11/12)

דווקא נראה טבעי למדי


----------



## דניאל ואורן (28/11/12)

נראה נהדר וטבעי 
אם לא היית כותבת, לא הייתי חושדת לרגע שהן מודבקות. 

ובכלל את נראית נהדר. 

אגב, אני חושבת שיש איזה "ג'ינקס" קטן לכלות ולציפורניים שלהן בשבועות לפני החתונה. כמעט כל חברה שדיברתי איתה סיפרה לי שקרה משהו לציפורניים לפני החתונה והיא הייתה מודאגת מזה. ואיכשהו, לרוב הבנות זה בסוף מסתדר (גם אם צריך פתרונות כאלו ואחרים).


----------



## The Blue Fairy (28/11/12)

תודה ו-חחחח,יש מצב שיש ג'ינקס


----------



## The Blue Fairy (27/11/12)

ו...הפסקה קטנה


----------



## The Blue Fairy (27/11/12)

סטילס - אור זהבי ה
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ה"רומן" שלי עם אור התחיל עוד לפני ההצעה
כמו הרבה, גם אני הייתי מכורה לפורום הזה 
יש משהו בלקרוא תהליך שמישהי עוברת ואז לראות את התוצאה הסופית בתמונות שעושה ממש טוב על הלב.
בכל מקרה, באחת הפעמים עלו קרידטים של מישהי שהתחתנה עם אור
ולי נדלק הניצוץ בעיניים - מיד הלכתי לחפש את השם שלו בגוגל 
וברגע שפתחתי את דף הפייסבוק שלו - התמכרתי
טל בדיוק הגיע הביתה, הראיתי לו את התמונות והודעתי לו - "הוא הולך לצלם אותנו בחתונה!"

כמובן שאחרי ההצעה נפגשנו איתו  וטל התאהב בדיוק כמוני
יש משהו באישיות של אור ובמקצועיות שלו, שמרגיע ויודע - שלא משנה מה יהיה - התמונות יצאו יפה
ואכן, באותו היום הלו"ז התעכב ולא נשאר, לצערי, יותר מדי זמן לצילומים מקדימים (ככה זה שעון חורף, אם הלו"ז מתעכב הצילומים מתקצרים)
ולמרות זאת - אני חושבת שהתמונות מדברות בעד עצמן

אני רוצה להוסיף עוד משהו,
זה הספק היחידי שבחרנו לא לחסוך בו
האירוע -עובר בטיל, מהר יותר ממה שאתן חושבות
התמונות (והוידאו למי שבוחרת) - זה מה שנשאר איתכן בסופו של דבר, זו המזכרת
ואני שמחה על כל שקל שבחרנו להשקיע באור, דימה וצחי
כמו שכבר כתבתי בכמה מקומות- יש להם אישיות מדהימה וכזו אהבה למקצוע, שזה מקרין החוצה לכל מה שהם עושים - אם זה בהתנהלות מול הזוג ואם זה בצילום עצמו.

ותו"כ שאני כותבת את החפירה הזו, המלווה שלי שולחת לי את ההודעה הבאה:
"אין הספקים שלך היו אחד אחד.. גם באיכות וגם בנעימות (שזה לא פחות חשוב)
כאילו ממי שהכרתי.. אור צחי וכרמל חחחח"

ואני יכולה לחפור שעות על האהבה שלי אליהם אבל הזמן מתקתק וצריך להמשיך את הקרדיטים
אז אני אסכם:
אור וצחי - אני אוהבת אתכם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 לקחתם בחורה מלאת חששות, שלא יודעת לעמוד על מול המצלמה ומובכת מולה והפכתם אותה לטווס שגאה בתמונות שלו!

*ועכשיו אני רואה שאין לי שום תמונה עם אור! אוי איזה פספוס


----------



## כרמל יהלום (28/11/12)

אחחחח אור


----------



## The Blue Fairy (27/11/12)

וידאו - צחי אשר
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
צחי הוא החצי (חהחה) של אור והדינמיקה שלהם מדהימה
כמה מדהימה? אחרי האירוע שאלו אותי אם הם זוג :O אז כזו מדהימה

אני לא חושבת שיש מישהו שראה את הסרטונים של צחי ולא נפל שדוד לרגליו
אני יודעת שלטל ולי זה קרה לפחות
ו|זהירות - סטוקרים| בכל פעם שצחי היה מפרסם סרטון חדש מי שהיה רואה אותו ראשון מבינינו היה מתקשר לשני "ראית את הסרטון שצחי פרסם??"
כישרון גדול, אדם גדול..מה צריך יותר מזה? 

עוד אין לנו את הסרט או הסרטון (לא שלחנו עדיין מוזיקה שאנחנו אוהבים), אז מבטיחה שברגע שהוא יגיע אפרסם אותו גם כאן


----------



## כרמל יהלום (28/11/12)

אחחחח צחי


----------



## coffeetoffy (28/11/12)

הוא צילם את עדי ואותי וחשבתי שזה סטילס
איזה 20 שניות עמדתי כמו מפגרת והתעצבנתי שלוקח לו מלא זמן


----------



## The Blue Fairy (27/11/12)

קצת מהמקדימים 
הצטלמנו בנמל קיסריה


----------



## The Blue Fairy (27/11/12)

משום מה זו אחת התמונות האהובות עליי


----------



## The Blue Fairy (27/11/12)




----------



## The Blue Fairy (27/11/12)

רבנות ומקווה 
את תעודת הרווקות טל הוציא ברבנות זכרון, מקום מגורי הוריו - הוא מספר שהתהליך היה מאד קצר ומהיר.

את פתיחת התיק עשינו ברבנות חיפה - הבאנו 2 עדים וצ'יק צ'ק פתחנו תיק. שימו לב שרבנות חיפה משום מה גובה 30 ש"ח יותר מכל רבנות אחרת, לא ברורה הסיבה למה זה אך מכון "עיתים" מטפל בעניין.

את הדרכת הכלה עשיתי ברבנות חיפה, זו הייתה הדרכה קבוצתית והרבנית הייתה סבירה לחלוטין, לא אמרה יותר מדי שטויות ולא הציקה יותר מדי. ההדרכה ארכה כשעתיים ובסופה קיבלנו פדים לבדיקת טהרה,דיסק (שלא בדקתי מה שיש בתוכו) ודפים המסכמים את כל מה שדיברנו עליו.אין ספק שהשקיעו.

מקווה - הלכתי למקווה החדש בנוה שאנן. מקווה ספא
המקום נקי ומאד מטופח ומושקע, כל כלה מקבלת ערכה שכוללת מברשת שיניים, סכין גילוח,ליפה, סבון,שמפו ומרכך קטנים
גם הבלנית הייתה ממש מקסימה
ותכלס, ממש פחדתי מזה (אישה אחרת תראה אותי ערומה) והחוויה שלי הייתה מאד נעימה!
שימו לב - חדר כלה עולה 150 ש"ח.
אמא שלי רצתה שנערוך מסיבונת אז הבאתי כמה חברות והיא, חמודה כזו, הביאה ממתקים והכינה לכל אחת מתנה אישית על זה שהיא הגיעה למקווה


----------



## gitaast (27/11/12)

קרדיטים יפים!! 
העברת לי בכיף יום עבודה..
ממש התחברתי להכל, ולאור זה שהחתונה ממש קרובה ממש הרגשתי הזדהות כמו שאת יודעת גם אנחנו מתחתנים בטרה וגם השמלה שלי ממש בסגנון 
תודה על הקדיטים


----------



## The Blue Fairy (27/11/12)

חופה 
לחופה נכנסנו כל אחד בליווי הוריו
לצלילי אחד השירים הנדושים, אבל המקסימים שיש
ברית עולם - בגרסא של בועז שרעבי
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JDU9ljCVzeU


----------



## gitaast (27/11/12)

גם אנחנו רצינו את השיר הזה  
טוב שאין לנו את אותה חתונה רק עם בשר!


----------



## The Blue Fairy (27/11/12)




----------



## Bobbachka (27/11/12)

מהמם!


----------



## The Blue Fairy (27/11/12)

הרב המחתן - חיים הבלין 
בהמלצתו של אור (אתן שמות לב למוטיב חוזר?) הלכנו לראות חופה שהרב חיים הבלין מעביר
התאהבנו!
הרב מצחיק, קליל וכיפי
לאורך כל הדרך הוא לא דיבר איתנו על כסף
ואני יודעת כבר על כמה וכמה אנשים שהיו בחופה שלנו ולקחו את הטלפון שלו גם


----------



## The Blue Fairy (27/11/12)

תשל"כ


----------



## The Blue Fairy (27/11/12)

טבעות 
כשסבא וסבתא של טל יצאו מרומניה אסור היה להוציא זהב, אז הם לקחו את כל תכשיטי הזהב שלהם, התיכו אותם לטבעות והשתמשו בהן כטבעות נישואין.
כשהתארסנו לסבתא של טל היה מאד חשוב שנשתמש באחת הטבעות
וזה מה שעשינו 
לקחנו את הטבעת, התכנו אותה ועשינו טבעות חדשות משלנו


----------



## ronitvas (27/11/12)

איזו צמרמורת!!! 
אהבתי


----------



## milmil10 (27/11/12)

הרב חיים הבלין קסם של איש! 
הוא היה גם הרב בחתונה שלנו (אתמול.. מי היה מאמין?!) 

באמת שלא פוגשים אנשים כמוהו כל יום! 

אין ספור חמחמאות קיבלנו עליו אפילו מאנשים שהדת מהם והלאה..


----------



## The Blue Fairy (27/11/12)

דיג'יי - אלי דאודאו! 
במכללה שלמדתי בה, בכל שלישי הביאו הופעות שונות והחברה שעשתה את המסיבות וההגברה הייתה "פפריקה"
ככה שידעתי שהם חברה גדולה ורצינית ושאפשר לפנות אליהם בשקט
כשפנינו הם "שידכו" לנו את אלי
ועוד מוטיב חוזר פה - התאהבנו 
אלי הוא פשוט "דובון אכפת לי" שכל הזמן רוצים לחבק חזק חזק
הוא אדם חייכן, שקט ומקצוען אמיתי
הוא לא נבהל מכך שלא רצינו מזרחית בחתונה (ואני שמחה להגיד שאכן לא הייתה מזרחית בחתונה!)
וזרם איתי על זה שביקשתי קצת שירים בהודית לצד ההודי במשפחה 

עוד יתרון שיש לפפריקה - יש להם מערכת שבה הזוג מקבל קוד אישי ויש בה רשימת שירים המחולקת לפי שלבי החתונה, והזוג יכול לשמוע את השירים ולבחור אותם. בסוף הדיג'יי מדפיס את הרשימה הזו ויודע מה לשים, ומה כיוון המחשבה של הזוג וממשיך בהתאם


----------



## The Blue Fairy (27/11/12)

סלואו  
רקדנו לצלילי
Chris DeBurgh - Lady In Red
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vt2YIpZWBqA

והסלואו השני,בו הצטרפו כולם היה
Bessame Mucho בגרסא של Cesaria Evora
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Esdl_3kKSBk


----------



## The Blue Fairy (27/11/12)

ולסיכום 
החתונה הזו הייתה מלאת חששות, חרדות, בכי, צחוק, אהבה וכיף 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



זו פשוט הייתה מסיבה ענקית עם כל האנשים שאני הכי אוהבת סביבי
ולשמחתי, הצלחנו להזכיר לעצמנו לכל אורך הדרך שזה מה שזה, מסיבה - ולא שווה לאבד את הראש בגללה.
בערב עצמו הייתי כל כך לחוצה, שלא אכלתי כלום (וזה ממש מבאס אותי ) והיה לי מאד קשה להנות - פחדתי שאנשים לא נהנים, לא טעים להם, סתם לא כיף להם
התעסקתי בהכל חוץ מבעצמנו, וחבל לי מאד על זה
אבל לשמוע את הפידבקים מכולם ולראות את התמונות - אין כיף גדול מזה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ותודה לכן,
תודה על כל החודשים ששיגעתי אתכן
ששאלתי
שחפרתי
שביקשתי
תודה על האוזן הקשבת, המענה המהיר והחום והאהבה שלא מצאתי בעוד פורום כמו זה
אתן מדהימות ויש פה קהילה מדהימה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, לא פלא שכולנו נשארות גם אחרי החתונה כאן


----------



## m e i t u l (27/11/12)

זוג מקסים וקרדיטים בהתאם! 
מהמעט שיצא לי להכיר אותך, את בחורה מתוקה ויוצאת דופן. הרסתם אותי עם הוידאו של החופה... איזה זוג מגניב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



התמונות שלכם מהממות!!! אני מאחלת לכם המשך חיים מאושרים יחד ואינסוף רגעים של אהבה


----------



## The Blue Fairy (28/11/12)

מיטלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני מאחלת לנו להיפגש מתישהו! את פשוט בחורה אדירה


----------



## m e i t u l (29/11/12)

יאללללללה LOL 
תודה רבה על המחמאה =)


----------



## ronitvas (27/11/12)

אוהבת אוהבת אוהבת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מאחלת לכם את כל הטוב שבעולם ומזמינה אותך להישאר פה איתנו


----------



## The Blue Fairy (28/11/12)

כמובן שאשאר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 תודה רבה רבה


----------



## Bobbachka (27/11/12)

היה תענוג לקרוא! 
קרדיטים משובחים ובחירות משובחות.

מאחלת לכם זוגיות משובחת ביותר
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!!


----------



## The Blue Fairy (28/11/12)

תודה יקירה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 הלוואי! חחחח


----------



## josie1986 (28/11/12)

קרדיטים מקסימים!!! 
מהממים שניכם!


----------



## The Blue Fairy (28/11/12)

בקרוב אצלכם


----------



## yael rosen (28/11/12)

מזל טוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מזל טוב לכם,
החתונה נראית כיפית ומקסימה!
מקווה שנהניתם כמו שזה נראה בתמונות

נישואים מאושרים!


----------



## The Blue Fairy (28/11/12)

תודה רבה רבה


----------



## Meirav Flum (28/11/12)

מזל טוב ובשעה טובה 
קראתי ונהנתי מהתאורים והתובנות.
יפה שהלכתם עם הדרך שלכם, נראה שיצרתם ארוע מקסים.
מאחלת לכם חיים מאושרים יחד.


----------



## The Blue Fairy (28/11/12)

תודה מקסימה


----------



## arapax (29/11/12)

קרדיטים כיפיים  
נהניתי לקרוא ואהבתי את הגישה שלך


----------



## דניאל ואורן (29/11/12)

המון המון מזל טוב! 
קרדיטים מקסימים ממש, מאד נהניתי מהם! 

שיהיו לכם חיים מלאי אהבה!


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (29/11/12)

שלום לך! 
נהניתי מכל פיסה מהקרדיטים שלך.

קודם כל-הציפורניים נראות טבעיות לחלוטין וזה מרגיע אותי מאוד כי גם לי יש משלי ואני רק חוששת שישברו או משהו לפני החתונה =]

הטבעות- הסיפור שלהן מדהים והן יצאו כל כך יפות! יש מצב שאת יודעת אם אפשר לעשות את זה גם עם זהב לבן? אני בבלבלות לגבי הטבעות שקנינו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




נעליים להחלפה- תמונה? =] אני גם מחפשת כי בארו נגמרו הפלטפורמות ואני רוצה לכל מקרה. 

ולסיכום- התמונות מהממות שחבל על הזמן, אני שמחה שיצאתם מרוצים מכל התהליך ומקווה שנגמרו החלומות המוזרים שלכם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



שמחתי להכיר אותך (ואותו) ואני מניחה שאני צריכה להודות לאלצ'קו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 מאחלת לכם את כל האושר, האהבה, הבריאות והחוויות המרגשות שיש לעולם להציע


----------



## המרחפת (1/12/12)

איזה יופי! 
שמחה שכל כך נהניתם גם מהתהליך וגם מהחתונה


----------



## cohsari (28/11/12)

היינו שם... 
עדי יקרה,

אנחנו לא מכירות, וגם חברות הפורום האחרות עדיין לא מכירות אותי, אבל אני 'מסתובבת שקטה' כאן באתר כבר לא מעט זמן (התחתנו באוקטובר).
התמכרתי לקרדיטים, ולמרות שהם תמיד מרגשים אני אף פעם לא כותבת (אולי כדאי לשנות את זה).

בכל מקרה, אצלך לא יכולתי להתאפק, ורציתי להגיד לך שאני ובן הזוג שלי נכחנו בהצעת הנישואין שלכם!!!
כן, היינו (הצברים היחידים) בין חבורת התיירים הזו וראינו את הצעת הנישואין של טל.

הטיימינג שלו היה מעולה מבחינתני... זה היה מעט זמן אחרי שאנחנו התארסנו, וזו הייתה עוד סיבה (מבין מליון שהיו בתקופה הזו) להתרגש בטירוף!
אז למרות שלא הכרנו, השתתפנו בשמחה שלכם בהתרגשות גדולה מאוד, ואפילו הזלתי כמה דמעות שמחה למראה טל כורע ברך... (אכן עשה את זה כמו שצריך הבחור...)

הקרדיטים שלך מקסימים, (תמונות מדהימות!!!).
מזל טוב!!!


----------



## ronitvas (28/11/12)

מרגש!!!


----------



## The Blue Fairy (28/11/12)

די!! יוווו איזה עולם קטן 
ריגשת אותי מאד 
ואכן הגיע הזמן שתצטרפי לפורום


----------



## lanit (29/11/12)

מקסים! והכל בטוב טעם! 
חייבת להודות שהתאהבתי בנעליים שלך (למרות שאני לא נועלת עקב כזה גבוה), ובכלל הלוק מושלם, ונראה שהבחירות היו מוצלחות.
זוג חברים שלי ניסה לקבוע לפני כשבועיים עם הרב הבלין למאי והוא כבר תפוס- אכן רב מבוקש בחרתם לכם.
שיהיה המון מזל טוב ואושר בהמשך הדרך


----------

